# Is this stupidity masquerading as genius or does the logic check out?



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## QwertyCTRL (Dec 31, 2020)

It's genius. Trust me.
Now I wanna share my own video with everybody who sees it:
How An Infinite Hotel Ran Out Of Room - YouTube
Watch the video and try to come up with a solution to that issue. Then if you got an answer, or give up, hover over my solution.

* *




Just take the diagonal names, and since those would add up to countable infinity, then first put the non-diagonal names into the hotel via the usual strategy, and then do the same with the diagonal ones. Or do the diagonal names first. Doesn't really matter. (if this is even a little bit unclear, try to think about it for a minute or two.).



The stupid thing about the video that I posted is that you could say the same with countable infinity as with uncountable infinity (so there's really no such thing as different infinities.)..

Edit: No I am not an INTP I am an INFP just a nerdy one.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

All this counting is a process. It takes time before you can do the next process. How much time do you have? Can you start the next process before the previous one is completed or are you just "kicking the can down the road"?


----------

